

WordPress 4.0 is out - bry
http://wordpress.org/download

======
hackuser
OT: I just noticed that WordPress uses "w.org" \-- how did they manage to
obtain a single-letter domain name?

I found something online about an auction of single-letter .org domain
registrations as a fund-raiser,[1] but I haven't come across any others in use
and a few random checks turned up nothing (except x.org of course -- how did
they obtain theirs?). This person claims to know some of the story, posted to
a blog apparently owned by Matt Mullenweg.[2]

[1] [http://www.project94.org/](http://www.project94.org/)

[2] [http://wptavern.com/how-wordpress-obtained-the-w-org-
domain](http://wptavern.com/how-wordpress-obtained-the-w-org-domain)

------
cursed
I can't find their changelog
([http://codex.wordpress.org/Category:Changelogs](http://codex.wordpress.org/Category:Changelogs)),
anyone else know where it is?

~~~
bry
Its there, just not published to that page yet. See
[http://codex.wordpress.org/Changelog/4.0](http://codex.wordpress.org/Changelog/4.0)

------
nine_k
I wonder if Wordpress includes (in core or as a plugin) a static site
generator yet? This would cure great many users from Wordpress-related
troubles :)

~~~
cursed
Caching plugins basically mimic a static site (e.g. wp-super-cache).

